# marquette snagger



## NickAdams (Jul 8, 2008)

Was fishing down at a certain river on a certain county road in Mqt, and couldn't believe my eyes when some guy fishing downstream from me pulled a nice 20" Chinook on shore with a big weighted treble sticking right in his back. I had a perfect view of him, and watched as he pulled the hook out of the fishes back and jammed it in his mouth. Then him and another guy (I assume it was his dad) whipped out their cellphones and proceeded to take pictures of the fish. Not only that, but he let the fish sit there and suffocate rather than killing it right away. I stopped fishing and watched in disgust as all this went down, and kicked myself for not bringing my cellphone along.


----------



## smokepants (Dec 4, 2006)

Some people just suck, and are not sportsman. If you had the phone you could have called that RAP line and report them. With the fish running around here I am sure a CO is in the area. I have not witnessed much of that as much up here as down-state.


----------



## brookid (Aug 25, 2004)

It looks like dad may have taught him well...


----------



## NickAdams (Jul 8, 2008)

saw another guy doing the same crap today. Good thing I remembered my phone.


----------



## nmufish (Sep 11, 2007)

Did you have any luck getting someone to respond?


----------



## UltimateOutdoorsman (Sep 13, 2001)

Yuck.


----------



## Zorba (Jan 24, 2007)

Why are you so shocked??? This happens in Sault Ste. Marie ervery day down at Alford park. Just another tribal subsistance fisherman exercising his rights.


----------



## BeWild (Mar 19, 2007)

I am not surprised. In early September I was down at the river and it was comical watching a kid with a Mepps spinner trying to snag a king that looked like a spotted milking cow. I couldn't do anything but laugh, and the kid gave up before he even touched it.


----------



## NickAdams (Jul 8, 2008)

nmufish said:


> Did you have any luck getting someone to respond?



Unfortunately I didn't get to stick around to find out, I basically followed the guy up to his car, got in and wrote his plate # down, and called as I drove away (had to pick up the gf across town). I have no idea what course of action they took, but hopefully it will at least encourage them to do some more patrolling in this area. Do you fish this area often?

The reason I was shocked was because: 
1. This is not a secluded fishing spot by any means. Its about a minute outside of town, there were 6 or 7 people down there today who saw this going down, and just as many watched yesterday as a kid pulled one in by the dorsal fin. 
2. This my the second time witnessing this in two days fishing this spot. I usually avoid this area due to the crowds, and will probably do so from now on...
3. I'm pretty sure he was not a Native American, and knew full well that what he was doing was wrong. As I started walking his way, he actually asked me "yer not DNR or anything are ya?"
4. both guys seemed pretty psyched on their snagged fish, no shame whatsoever. 


I dont want to seem like a snitch or anything, but this type of behavior is pretty deplorable and way too accepted at this location and I will call RAP every time I see this happening. 

And yeah, the fish was beat, hopefully it tasted awful.


----------



## The Great One (Apr 6, 2004)

Sorry to hear you had to witness that.... Where is the old dude that acted like a Rent-a-CPO my freshman year??? This would have probably been his dream scenario  

Some random dude came up to me while fishing for Salmon back in 2003... Just came right up to me and asked for my liscense... The guy then got pissed at me when I wouldn't show my liscence to him when he couldn't produce any DNR ID... He proceeded to call the real CPO's and followed me all up and down the Carp River until the real deal CPO showed up sometime later... I darn near filed a harassment report about this dude :smile-mad


----------



## NickAdams (Jul 8, 2008)

I certainly didn't hassle the guy as I have no authority to do so, Its between him and the DNR now. 

I think if someone approached me and asked to see my license I'd be so shocked that I wouldn't even think to ask for identification :lol:


----------



## nmufish (Sep 11, 2007)

I would love to see an officer down there. they could get a lot of people in short order with all that goes on down there. I asked a DNR creel survey worker if they could call in some " anglers" that were using large weighted trebles and ripping on every cast. she said that it wasnt likely that they would bother to come down unless they had retained a lot of fish... no CO came but when they saw her coming they quickly cut there lines and walked away thinking that she was a CO


----------



## Banditto (Jun 9, 2000)

chocholay bridge however you spell it?


----------



## NickAdams (Jul 8, 2008)

not the chocolay, think closer to marquette


----------



## dgriffit (Aug 26, 2008)

I watched a kid down there the other day snag three salmon with a 3/4 oz. little cleo. They were hooked in the back and one in the tail. He even offered one of his foul hooked fish to another fisherman and then to me. Later on he got hung up in the rocks near the beds. He was wearing wadders and after he tried to free up from the bank, he walked got in the water and walked across the river through the beds. Another guy got pretty mad at him.


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

Hey there Dean! Yeah, I see people ripping down there all the time, as soon as fish gravel up it's rip-city. When the pinks are in it is a total circus. I might bring down a ferris wheel and an elephant ear vendor this weekend!:lol:


----------



## NickAdams (Jul 8, 2008)

1-800-292-7800
report ALL poachers


----------



## BeWild (Mar 19, 2007)

Leave room for my Tilt A Whirl.


----------



## Undertow (Apr 5, 2006)

There was a family of snaggers down at edison pp the other day. My roommate told me they had 26 snagged kings and were still going for more. We've called the DNR and they've never showed up. They just say thanks for calling. 

Undertow


----------



## Zorba (Jan 24, 2007)

Undertow said:


> There was a family of snaggers down at edison pp the other day. My roommate told me they had 26 snagged kings and were still going for more. We've called the DNR and they've never showed up. They just say thanks for calling.
> 
> Undertow


 The DNR is not going to come. We have to remember that in upper Michigan and in some parts of lower Michigan is "Indian country" and there are now over 30,000 tribal members in the Sault tribe alone. And, that number is growing every day as is with all the other tribes in the area. Tribal members can snagg, spear, net, etc. what every they want when they want. To the DNR this is just another subsistance fisherman. 

Anybody could set a gill net in the St. Mary's river. In broad daylight, with well marked bouys, and if anyone complained. No one would come. Gill nets are common in the St. Mary's River.


----------

